# Brown snake bite for cat



## Fuscus (Mar 15, 2012)

Not the least bit ashamed that she lets her cat out to torture the native wildlife (NOTE: There is a comment section - HINT HINT )
Brown snake bite for cat - ABC Queensland - Australian Broadcasting Corporation (ABC)


----------



## Egernia (Mar 15, 2012)

This article is the perfect example of these sorts of people contradict themselves with their own way of thinking.

I bet she believes that she cares for her pet and that she would claim that she would do anything to ensure the safety and well being of her pet cat. She kind of indicates that by the tone of the article and the fact that she spent a small fortune ensuring that her beloved pet received the correct treatment.

She is now obviously aware that there are dangerously venemous snakes in the area and she concedes that the cat has a habit of attacking wildlife including snakes and would likely not have learned its lesson from the bite i.e. that another bite is a possibility.

It would be interesting to see if she, as the cat owner responsible for her own pets well being, has learned anything from this exercise, and decides to keep her cat under more careful care to ensure that the cat does not get into contact with snakes again.

She says that the cat would not have learned anything from this but surely she as the mature, rational, and responsible cat owner that she likely believes herself to be should have learned something here!!

This is the sort of situation that for me as a snake lover just shows how stupid some people can be.


----------



## PhilK (Mar 15, 2012)

Argh I see this at work all the time with snake bite dogs and cats (far more dogs though, for all you cat haters)

"We were in the yard aye, and this 25ft brown is slithering through down the bottom corner. I knew we was in danga' so I just got the dog onto him aye"
"OK we'll do what we can that'll be $1500"
"What?! What are yas talkin' about aye! He was protecting us"

Every person here claims their dog was protecting them from a 100ft long king brown who was eyeing off their children from 500m away

PS I left a comment


----------



## saratoga (Mar 15, 2012)

Got the hint and posted this...well has to be moderated first so see what happens.

"How are all these snakes, lizards, frogs and insects that your cat kills managing to find their way inside your house?

Surely anyone that truly loves their cat and considers themselves a responsible cat owner keeps their cat inside at all times, or at the very least in an outdoor catrun away from any harm.

Apart from the devastating effect they have on local wildlife, keeping them inside is showing a bit of respect for your neighbours, and ensuring your cat lives a long and healthy life!"


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 15, 2012)

comments will not be posted until they are approved by the author...

dont see my comment ever getting posted!


----------



## PhilK (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh by the author? Damn..


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 15, 2012)

PhilK said:


> Argh I see this at work all the time with snake bite dogs and cats (far more dogs though, for all you cat haters)


Cats are more disposable? When I do a callout I try and point out that the dogs and cats are at high risk from snake bite as they will tackle wild life and should be housed both for both sake of the wild life and the cat/dog. Most owners, unfortunately, think that dead wild life and the pets greatly shortened life expectancy is a fair trade for not having to deal with the pets crap.


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 15, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> Not the least bit ashamed that she lets her cat out to torture the native wildlife (NOTE: There is a comment section - HINT HINT )
> Brown snake bite for cat - ABC Queensland - Australian Broadcasting Corporation (ABC)




Don't worry it will come back and bite her in the *** when she is infected with Toxoplasmosis....Yeah not a good idea to let your cat kill mice and rats...Another reason to keep them indoors.


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 15, 2012)

Egernia said:


> This article is the perfect example of these sorts of people contradict themselves with their own way of thinking.
> 
> I bet she believes that she cares for her pet and that she would claim that she would do anything to ensure the safety and well being of her pet cat. She kind of indicates that by the tone of the article and the fact that she spent a small fortune ensuring that her beloved pet received the correct treatment.
> 
> ...



Um no. After all we are talking about a cat owner here.

And all I can say is KARMA baby!

Yep.....I'm sooo not a cat person!


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 15, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> Um no. After all we are talking about a cat owner here.
> 
> And all I can say is KARMA baby!
> 
> Yep.....I'm sooo not a cat person!



i have 6 cats at the moment =] im a foster carer and all are kept inside at all times! i only adopt my kittens out to people who i believe are responsible and agree to keep them inside.

i would not adopt one of my kittens to this woman...


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 15, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Got the hint and posted this...well has to be moderated first so see what happens.
> 
> "How are all these snakes, lizards, frogs and insects that your cat kills managing to find their way inside your house?
> 
> ...



have to agree 100%,my ex-wife has a cat that is never allowed outside which is the way it should be,unfortunately she also has a mini foxie that kills lizards (I'd like to kill it) and also attacks the big dog .


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Mar 15, 2012)

man these people drive me nuts,they think its perfectly ok for a cat to kill all living things and there proud of it,
but you see the thing is
i bet i can find and trap more cats, and club them to death,than that ladies cat can find brown snakes 
just sayin....


----------



## smeejason (Mar 15, 2012)

My reply
. Honestly how can u whine about your cat getting bitten when you obviously approve of it killing our native wildlife. 
If only our wildlife was immune to cat attacks and retards owners of free roaming cats but unfortunately they are immune to neither. 
Hopefully I get to read in headlines next week " stupid cat owner is bitten by brown snake brought into house by their free roaming cat"And then
" brown snake wins australian of the year for making Australia a smarter place"


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 15, 2012)

At time of writing zero comments have been cleared.


----------



## PhilK (Mar 16, 2012)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> man these people drive me nuts,they think its perfectly ok for a cat to kill all living things and there proud of it,
> but you see the thing is
> i bet i can find and trap more cats, and club them to death,than that ladies cat can find brown snakes
> just sayin....


This attitude is no better than people clubbing snakes to death - it is not the cats fault it is owned by an idiot and allowed outside. They are only doing what comes naturally. There is no need to kill something painfully and slowly - a swift death is the right of every animal from toads to cats to dogs to rats.

I have seen plenty of dogs killing bulk wildlife yet people never harp on about them or say they should be kept inside only. My friends yard is constantly littered with little snakes and blue tongues from his poodle.


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 16, 2012)

Jazzz said:


> i have 6 cats at the moment =] im a foster carer and all are kept inside at all times! i only adopt my kittens out to people who i believe are responsible and agree to keep them inside.
> 
> i would not adopt one of my kittens to this woman...




And you are my most favourite person in the world! So few people treasure their cats. I have a dear friend who worked her butt off to pay for an outdoor cat run down the entire side of her house so her cats could go outside in safety.
You don't let your snake, bird, lizard or dog out unattended why is it ok to do it with a cat?


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 16, 2012)

PhilK said:


> This attitude is no better than people clubbing snakes to death - it is not the cats fault it is owned by an idiot and allowed outside. They are only doing what comes naturally. There is no need to kill something painfully and slowly - a swift death is the right of every animal from toads to cats to dogs to rats.
> 
> I have seen plenty of dogs killing bulk wildlife yet people never harp on about them or say they should be kept inside only. My friends yard is constantly littered with little snakes and blue tongues from his poodle.



So it's agreed..... Club the owners!


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 16, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> And you are my most favourite person in the world! So few people treasure their cats. I have a dear friend who worked her butt off to pay for an outdoor cat run down the entire side of her house so her cats could go outside in safety.
> You don't let your snake, bird, lizard or dog out unattended why is it ok to do it with a cat?



i love my cats =] but im also studying environmental science so love the wildlife!

they should really make those cat runs more affordable... they are ridiculously expensive! 

A lot of people think that dead wildlife is just a normal part of owing a cat. 

I had a lady contact me about adopting a kitten and she already had a dog and a cat. I asked how they get along and she said they leave each other alone unless they are playing with a blue tongue... This is something she obviously thinks is ok! i just sent back a paragraph about responsible pet ownership and she did not get my kitten!


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 18, 2012)

PhilK said:


> I have seen plenty of dogs killing bulk wildlife yet people never harp on about them or say they should be kept inside only. My friends yard is constantly littered with little snakes and blue tongues from his poodle.




Yeah this is what you call a DOUBLE STANDARD.........Okay for Dogs to do it but not okay for Cats!!!


----------

